# A series vs. P Series Cokin filters??



## AUZambo

What's the difference between these two?  I'm browsing ebay and see both of them without much of a price difference.  I have a Sony A-100 with lens diameters of 49mm (minolta 50 mm), 62mm (sony 10-200 mm), and 77mm (sigma 10-20 mm).  I know I could simply hold the filter in front of the lens, but I'd like to have the holder because I don't have very steady hands and need both to hold the camera still.

I'm wanting graduated ND filter as well as regular ND filters (are those the ones that tone down the brightness??).  

Anyway, thanks for clearing up the difference between the two types of filters!
---------------------------
Nevermind...I found my answer here:  http://www.geocities.com/cokinfiltersystem/howitworks.htm

However, this site says the P series will work with lens up to 82mm diameter...but the image they show of the P series says the circle diameter is 74.3mm.  How is that possible?


----------



## Big Mike

I'm not sure if the 'A' and 'P' stand for amateur and professional...but that might work.  The A series are smaller and the P series are larger.  I think that you would need the P series for your wide angle lenses.  I believe there is also a larger series (maybe X).


----------



## AUZambo

Thanks!  I was typing my edit while you posted your response.


----------



## Big Mike

> However, this site says the P series will work with lens up to 82mm diameter...but the image they show of the P series says the circle diameter is 74.3mm. How is that possible?


A lens doesn't necessarily have a field of view that goes right to the edge of the front threads.  A telephoto for example, has a narrower FOV.  Wide angle lenses, on the other hand, have a much wider FOV, which may require a bigger filter.  Also, the filter holder may cause some vignetting on wider lenses.  Typical holders are made to hold up to 4 filters (I think).  You can buy holders that art thinner and only hold one...or you could trim down a regular holder.


----------



## airgunr

The letters differentiate the size of the filter.  A is the smallest, P is the next largest and Z-Pro is the largest.  

The best size for most 35mm & DSLR cameras is the P series as they will cover the largest lenses.  

The Z-Pro is more for Medium and Large Format cameras but work just fine on 35mm & DSLR's.


----------



## table1349

airgunr said:


> The letters differentiate the size of the filter.  A is the smallest, P is the next largest and Z-Pro is the largest.
> 
> The best size for most 35mm & DSLR cameras is the P series as they will cover the largest lenses.
> 
> The Z-Pro is more for Medium and Large Format cameras but work just fine on 35mm & DSLR's.



Actually the X-Pro is the largest holding 130mm filters.  It is designed for medium format and large format along with video.   If you have some truly wide glass you might want to consider the Z-Pro as it hold the 100mm filters.  Several other companies make 100mm sized filters that IMO are better than the Cokin.  

Here is an explanation of what the four sizes are designed to be used with. 

http://www.cokin.com/ico15-A.html


----------



## airgunr

gryphonslair99 said:


> Actually the X-Pro is the largest holding 130mm filters. It is designed for medium format and large format along with video. If you have some truly wide glass you might want to consider the Z-Pro as it hold the 100mm filters. Several other companies make 100mm sized filters that IMO are better than the Cokin.
> 
> Here is an explanation of what the four sizes are designed to be used with.
> 
> http://www.cokin.com/ico15-A.html


 
I had forgotten that there was a 4th and larger size than the 3 I had mentioned.  Thanks for posting the link.

I aggree that there are other companies that produce better quality filters in this type of system.  Singh Ray makes some excellent ones that fit the "P" system.  

In the 100mm I really like the Lee filters and would suggest getting their holders and adaptors over the Cokin system.


----------



## flyingseale

AUZambo said:


> and 77mm (sigma 10-20 mm).


I bought the p-series and although it will fit onto the front of my sigma 10-20, the filter holder shows up in the image.  As such is it useless and I have had to hand-hold the filters in front of this lens until now because...
...I have just bought the Lee system which uses 100mm filters and these do work on the sigma lens.  The colour of the Cokin ND filters is also an issue, being slightly brown instead of true ND.  This can be compensated for in post processing and often the colour it produces is warm and pleasant anyway, but the Lee filters do a better job.


----------



## SatH^Raa

I have the same problem with my 17-40 and "P" mount on FF camera. :/
With 1.6x crop camera all was ok.


----------

